# Whats everyones 1 Rep Max (Bench)



## spartan (Oct 26, 2003)

Just wondering what guys are benchin out here in Ironmagazine land?????.


----------



## Mindless (Oct 26, 2003)

Theres already a thread on this, do search.


----------



## HoldDaMayo (Oct 26, 2003)

I'm sorry, maybe this should be in competition forum... cuz who uses 1 rep maxes in their _training_


----------



## Pepper (Oct 26, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by HoldDaMayo *_
> I'm sorry, maybe this should be in competition forum... cuz who uses 1 rep maxes in their _training_



I think advancing your 1 rep max helps you train. Many people focus way too much on "maxing out" but every so often it is good to see what you can do.

I max out once a month on bench b/c it is fun and I think it helps me grow.


----------



## Mudge (Oct 26, 2003)

Pretty crappy. I did 225x7 on the incline today, I think I could have done 8 with a spotter.

How about WHAT DO YOU DEADLIFT?

385x5 is all I can muster so far, I am 6'2".


----------



## spartan (Oct 26, 2003)

*! rep max*

I believe that using proper form and using a spot ,one rep max on the following power lifts, squats, deads and bench can be one of the most valuable tools in breaking past barriers. Providing that you don't  overtrain and have a reliable training program that is consistant , one rep max's every three months or so will give you not only a goal to reach for ,but is also a good guage at where you are in your training. Mind you this is only true for those who are training for strength. I myself train for strength rather than for asthetics so this is merely my belief.


----------



## Mudge (Oct 26, 2003)

http://www.criticalbench.com/chart.htm

This is accurate enough for me, YMMV.


----------



## HoldDaMayo (Oct 26, 2003)

as an athlete... i don't believe 1 rep max is worth the risk of injury... Using large weight small rep routines once or twice a week is good enough to gauge your progress imo....


----------



## FatGuy (Oct 26, 2003)

started lifting in june   max was 135 x 4  

the other day i did 225 x 6, last 2 with a spot.

disclaimer:  i worked out years ago before i got fat.

also, the amount of weight i lift means nothing to me.  i could care less how much it is, as long as i get a good pump, and stimulate muscle growth.   i see too many guys sacrificing form to be lifting high amounts of weight.

aw, what the hell do i know!  look at my name...lol


----------



## Mudge (Oct 26, 2003)

I like to lift heavy, but 3 reps is about as alow as I will go.


----------



## prophet (Oct 27, 2003)

i maxed out saturday (my rest day) and got 315 up on bench.. pretty easily, not to brag.. but isn't that the point of this thread anyway?


----------



## firestorm (Oct 27, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Mudge *_
> Pretty crappy. I did 225x7 on the incline today, I think I could have done 8 with a spotter.
> 
> How about WHAT DO YOU DEADLIFT?
> ...



385 Mudge???  You big pussy!!!   hahahaha   j/k bro that is very respectable. I can do 386 so i'm stronger then you on those.  hahahaha


----------



## Pepper (Oct 27, 2003)

My favorite thing to do (especially since I usually do not have a spotter) is to do reps at 225. That hits the chest hard and, for me, sets the tone of the workout.

25 is my max but that was well over a year ago, 20 is my usual.

I then do as many sets as necessary to get to 40 reps. My goal is to do it in 2 sets: 30/10, but lately I am getting further away from that goal.


----------



## Mudge (Oct 27, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> 385 Mudge???  You big pussy!!!   hahahaha   j/k bro that is very respectable. I can do 386 so i'm stronger then you on those.  hahahaha



I know I know, beh. That is why back and legs are my concentration right now, not chest.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 27, 2003)

135lbs 5 times.  THAT' IT....NO MORE AFTER THAT....lol

dont make fun of me either.


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 27, 2003)

From last Friday's chest workout: 245x5, 265x3, 295x1 (3 sets)




> _*Originally posted by Mudge *_
> How about WHAT DO YOU DEADLIFT?



From yesterday's back workout: 365x5, 420x3, 455x1 (3 sets)

These at a body weight of 219.


----------



## Mudge (Oct 27, 2003)

I've done 435 once and I wanted to crap out my spine.


----------



## X Ring (Oct 27, 2003)

Hmm this just reassures me that my chest is lame.  I dont know if I could what youa re doing mudge the 225x8 incline but i do mostly dumbbells incline.  
Back in May when I was in college I was able to do 330bench but now probably only around 300
Dead lifts have seen the same decline since college got out I did 515lb on two different days for 1 rep but now I am struggling to get 475 lb now
Gary


----------



## derekisdman (Oct 27, 2003)

I found this page a few days ago when surfing around: http://web.mit.edu/kevtrice/www/

These kids are pretty crazy.  One of them did 455 lbs. @ 205 lbs.


----------



## seth042280 (Oct 27, 2003)

dont really know what my 1 rep max is but tonite I will have  5 sets of 235 x5 reps


----------



## Mudge (Oct 27, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by X Ring *_
> I dont know if I could what youa re doing mudge the 225x8 incline but i do mostly dumbbells incline.



Most I ever flat benched was 345, and I know I can't do that right now.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Oct 27, 2003)

225.  I am frickin HUGE.


----------



## seth042280 (Oct 27, 2003)

what 225 as you max? cause if thats the case , thats not bad . I mean considering the average guy cant even bench his own body weight.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Oct 27, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by seth042280 *_
> what 225 as you max? cause if thats the case , thats not bad . I mean considering the average guy cant even bench his own body weight.



Yes, I can do 225 _once_.  While the average guy can not bench his own body weight, most of the monsters around here can.


----------



## ZECH (Oct 27, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by BabsieGirl *_
> 135lbs 5 times.  THAT' IT....NO MORE AFTER THAT....lol
> 
> dont make fun of me either.


That's great for a woman!


----------



## seth042280 (Oct 27, 2003)

well I am still proud of you ! at least you stay active


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 27, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by BabsieGirl *_
> 135lbs 5 times.



That beats all the women who workout at the times when I do.    The most I ever saw a woman bench was 115. Hell, we've got some guys who can't bench 135.


----------



## ZECH (Oct 27, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by CaptainDeadlift *_
> Hell, we've got some guys who can't bench 135.


Yep!


----------



## BeerHunter (Oct 27, 2003)

215 is the most I've been able to push. But I didn't think that was too bad since I'm only 5'6" @ 145


----------



## seth042280 (Oct 27, 2003)

thats pretty good.  beer hunter

I was just looking at my calender and I saw that on feb 25th I was repping 140 and now its 235.that is what keeps me motivated


----------



## JerseyDevil (Oct 27, 2003)

Tonight I did 225 x 8, and that's a new PB for me.  I've done 225 x 4 on incline, but I probably could do 5, maybe 6 reps now. I weigh 218.

Hey Beerhunter, 225 at a body weight of 145 is pretty damn good.  That's almost 1.5 times your BW.  I can't do that!


----------



## firestorm (Oct 27, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Mudge *_
> I know I know, beh. That is why back and legs are my concentration right now, not chest.



I'm just funnen you Mudge, I've only done Deadlifts once since starting back and only used 225.  I'll keep you posted on my progress.  You do the same.


----------



## Mudge (Oct 27, 2003)

I have no problem admiting to myself that my dead needs work, back and legs is my concentration.


----------



## spartan (Oct 27, 2003)

Well lots of different answers, everyone seems to be pluggin away at thier training. Thtas what I personaly like to see people working hard and getting results. I guess it doesn't matter what you lift as long as you are making progress. I myself havn't 1 rep'd  in about a month but the day is comming soon. I'll post my results and we can all have a good laugh.


----------



## firestorm (Oct 27, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Mudge *_
> I have no problem admiting to myself that my dead needs work, back and legs is my concentration.



I'm just coming back so I'm forced to concentrate on freeken EVERYTHING but if I had to put things in an order,  Legs would surely be on top of the list also.


----------



## Mudge (Oct 27, 2003)

I try to hit it all hard, but my mental concentration is definitely back/legs.


----------



## X Ring (Oct 27, 2003)

I need a training partner who is legs crazy. I do them but not like I should and know that is what is keeping my other heavy lifts down.  I would really like to get back up above the 500 mark on deads for 2 or 3 reps rather that just one before the new year comes.  
Gary


----------



## RedDragon (Oct 27, 2003)

Well I'll be the first to say that I can't contend with alot of your guys, but when I weighed 140 I benched a max of 190, but I didn't really have a routine going. Now I'm a thicker 160 but I havn't benched at all since then, I just did dips and dumbbells and other stuff like that. If I can get a spotter I'll see how much I can do now. But for right now a modest 190 will have to do.


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by X Ring *_
> I would really like to get back up above the 500 mark on deads for 2 or 3 reps rather that just one before the new year comes.



I'm chasing that elusive 500 deadlift too. For now I'd be happy getting just a single rep. Are you doing box squats? I've recently added them to my workouts in an attempt to get stronger in the bottom position. It's still too soon to tell if they are working (only doing 225 for box squats now).


----------



## Pepper (Oct 28, 2003)

I do pretty good with bench press (last 1RM was 405) but I absolutely SUCK at dead lift. I don't know why really. Well, I do, I don't do them enough but I don't do them b/c I am somewhat embarrassed. I can do 315 lbs a couple of times. The thought of 500 lbs is just ridiculous right now.

I guess I just need to suck it up and do them until I improve.


----------



## racoon02 (Oct 28, 2003)

535 at my last meet, My Bench shirt was about 2 sizes smaller than usual, and I heard it ripping on the way down  I was surpised I locked out even. Havnt maxed in forever now that I got into body building. I mostly stick with Incline, decline, and chest auxilery now. I probably wouldnt be able to put it up anymore since I dropped body fat and weigh 280.  

Ive since had a realization though, when I was a power lifter, and had a big gut, but I was cock strong... the girls on the beach dont give a shit what you can press.


----------



## X Ring (Oct 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by CaptainDeadlift *_
> I'm chasing that elusive 500 deadlift too. For now I'd be happy getting just a single rep. Are you doing box squats? I've recently added them to my workouts in an attempt to get stronger in the bottom position. It's still too soon to tell if they are working (only doing 225 for box squats now).




It was an awesome feeling lifting 515 when I did although I though I was going to experience some serious carnage.  Everything worked out ok.  I WILL get back there soon.  
I just recently did some reading on deadlifts and I read more about box deadlifts, I think they are probably the same a box squats. You just stand on a box and lift the weight off the floor which helps the bottom end which is generally the weakest part of deads.  I haven't really done much of them yet but I am definitely going to start.  Seem like a good exercise.  i do stiff legged deads from a box ~7-8" high and that the way to go for that.  The box deads and squats need to be my focus if I want to go heavier b/c my legs are embarrassing and holding me back from getting massive.
Gary


----------



## Mudge (Oct 29, 2003)

Box deads, thats a new one on me, interestin.


----------



## X Ring (Oct 29, 2003)

They are really suppose to help you get the lift offs better and give you an extra range of motion.  Read about this being a very helpful excercise both from bodybuilders and powerlifters, which I am think I am somewhere in between
Gary


----------



## BUSTINOUT (Oct 29, 2003)

Haven't done a 1 rep max in I don't know how long.  About the closest I come is 275 for 6 reps.  Since starting gopros P/RR/S program, I've had to totally adjust my weight and reps. Still learning what weight I can handle at what rep range.


----------



## Twin Peak (Oct 29, 2003)

I am hoping that I can get the 45 pound olympic bar any day now.


----------



## BUSTINOUT (Oct 29, 2003)

Some day TP...some day.


----------



## Twin Peak (Oct 29, 2003)

Man, I am working so hard too.  Maybe if I up my protein some.


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> I am hoping that I can get the 45 pound olympic bar any day now.



Make sure you have someone spotting you (not jjj or gr8, though   ). 

So are you really back to training or were you just busting balls?


----------



## Twin Peak (Oct 29, 2003)

Yes, I am easing back in.  I have been training arms for a while, added some light back movements in a week ago, and I hope to start benching any day now.


----------



## JJJ (Oct 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by CaptainDeadlift *_
> Make sure you have someone spotting you (not jjj or gr8, though   ).



Hey!


----------



## DeadBolt (Oct 29, 2003)

Damn I feel kinda small to what all of you guys can bench.  I have never maxed out but I probably bench what you guys warm up to.  Monday I did 120x8 reps my last set.  But I don't look at it as a light weight considering 3 months ago I couldn't even bench 40lbs.  So I look at it as one hell of an improvement.


----------



## Rissole (Oct 29, 2003)

I deadlift 528lbs for 6reps  (full ones too) But my bench sucks last was 264lbs for 6.


----------



## X Ring (Oct 29, 2003)

Rissole what do you do for deads, just straight deals, any variation, how many sets and how many reps?  That is if you dont mind sharing, Just trying to get an idea of what some others are doing
Thanks
Gary


----------



## Dale Mabry (Oct 29, 2003)

Monday I got 275 for 4.  In Sept I could only get it once.  The most I have ever done was 275 for 6 reps and that was when my max was 350.  I am surprised at how quickly my strength has come back after such a long layoff and general slackassedness.


----------



## Willieboy (Oct 30, 2003)

I maxed out at 255 bench for 4 the other day. Deads I can squeeze out  around  375  for 2 or 3. I wanna hit 300 bench by the new year. sitting at 180lbs and 5'10" appx, 12% bf. gettin a bit of help from my friends TRENt and DIANAbol, hee hee hee.


----------



## Rissole (Oct 30, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by X Ring *_
> Rissole what do you do for deads, just straight deals, any variation, how many sets and how many reps?  That is if you dont mind sharing, Just trying to get an idea of what some others are doing
> Thanks
> Gary


I am training with Gopro's P,RR,S So i only do Deads every 3 weeks (on heavy day), other 2 weeks i am doing hyperextentions but i hold a 93lb db to my chest. There are so many factors that make your deads big though... diet, the rest of how you train the list could go on....
When i perform the lift i use straps (of course) and lift off the pins sticking out of the back of the squat rack, down to about 1" off the floor and back up.
That 528 made my chest and shoulders go red with blood while i was lifting and that night i noticed all blood spots at the surface of my skin..... thats maximal effort!!
Sorry if thats not specific enough Gazza But if you want you can be a bit more specific with your question


----------



## Mudge (Oct 30, 2003)

Incline 245 x 4, closing in on a 275 x 1


----------



## RedDragon (Oct 31, 2003)

I'm just fishing for conversation but I can hang 75lbs around my waist for dips 2 sets of ten. I was dead lifting about 220 or so but I grip became to weak to hold the bar while I was dead lifting. Squat 221, 1 set of 20.


----------



## racoon02 (Oct 31, 2003)

I have a friend Ive worked out with before, from the Woodlands in Houston. Hes throws up about 620 on bench now...  and hes still in highschool. The kid is a monster. He totaled 1845 at state last year.  .

http://www.thspa.org/state_meet/2003/Division I Qualifiers.htm

 ^^^ 275 weight class #1


----------



## Mudge (Oct 31, 2003)

Wow, when I was in high school there was some 15 year old into the 500s.


----------



## Twin Peak (Oct 31, 2003)

I used the 5 pound pink weight dumbbells for bench today, and I was VERY pleased with this!


----------



## Mudge (Oct 31, 2003)

I think the pinkies are 3 and the blue are 5, keep pumpin though!


----------



## X Ring (Oct 31, 2003)

That is insane, 1800+ in high school, that kid is a monster.  I hope I get to that some day, any day would be good
Gary


----------



## Twin Peak (Oct 31, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Mudge *_
> I think the pinkies are 3 and the blue are 5, keep pumpin though!



Nope, these were pink and 5 pounds!  Don't take that away from me!


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 31, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> I used the 5 pound pink weight dumbbells for bench today, and I was VERY pleased with this!



Should you be maxing out this soon?


----------



## Twin Peak (Oct 31, 2003)

Hey, I got 10 reps with those!


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 31, 2003)

All in the same set?


----------



## spartan (Oct 31, 2003)

Well I never 1 rep'd it up today instead I tried what Mudge said, I found what I could lift for 4 reps and got a table to estimate my max at a body wieght of 222 I did 360 4 times without any type of spot. Ican't find the 1 Rep Calculator though. LOL


----------



## seth042280 (Oct 31, 2003)

http://www.thepumpingstation.com/1repmax.html


----------



## spartan (Oct 31, 2003)

Thanks seth!. Fuck I think I tore my pec HAHA


----------



## seth042280 (Oct 31, 2003)

I dont get what you mean spartan???

"I tried what Mudge said, I found what I could lift for 4 reps and got a table to estimate my max at a body wieght of 222 "


----------



## Mudge (Oct 31, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by seth042280 *_
> "I tried what Mudge said, I found what I could lift for 4 reps and got a table to estimate my max at a body wieght of 222 "



I can post the link in around an hour, I dont have it handy. Its simply a table where you can take your weight and reps and match it up, or you can try using the calculator linked to above. I'll try to compare them when I get home.

I used to like maxing out for the ego, but I am very happy right now simply seeing what I can do with a moderately heavy weight, then looking at the chart. If I can do another rep a week, I'm pretty happy with that.


----------



## seth042280 (Oct 31, 2003)

oh ok , I think I misunderstood ./ he said something about max at your body weight .


----------



## Mudge (Oct 31, 2003)

At my height I wont look like I'm putting up big numbers, now for the shorter guys, or even TP who is not short, they can get alot closer to that double bodyweight bench. For me that would mean putting up 430ish and I'm just not a big bencher, my lifts for back and leg movements are going up, and delts, but incline bench is what I concentrate on for chest not flat...


----------



## Mudge (Oct 31, 2003)

http://www.criticalbench.com/chart.htm


----------



## Rissole (Oct 31, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by RedDragon *_
> I'm just fishing for conversation but I can hang 75lbs around my waist for dips 2 sets of ten. I was dead lifting about 220 or so but I grip became to weak to hold the bar while I was dead lifting. Squat 221, 1 set of 20.


Pussy..... My last dips were 132lb for 8 reps


----------



## RedDragon (Oct 31, 2003)

Ya know I have noticed an abundence of cunts on this web site.


----------



## Rissole (Nov 2, 2003)

What kinda shit statement was that RD?? You were just fishin' for convo' and i gave ya some, lighten up dip shit


----------



## firestorm (Nov 2, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by RedDragon *_
> Ya know I have noticed an abundence of cunts on this web site.



Hey RedD, seriously man, look at Ris's post man.  he not only put one but two smiley faces, one is laughing.  This means my friend that he was only joking.  riss is very friendly on here and a joker at times as we all are and has NEVER said a mean thing to anyone without cause or put someone down for their lifts.  Now I'm telling you this because your a good guy and so is he.  He was only kidding with you.  Now I want you both to shake cyber hands and make up right now damnit!!!!   (note the smiley??)  hahaha


----------



## firestorm (Nov 2, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Rissole *_
> Pussy..... My last dips were 132lb for 8 reps



BIGGER PUSSY!!!!.....My last set of dips was 135 for 8 and it wasn't even chest day!!  I always said you Kangaroo jokeys were light weights.   hahahahahahahaha    (hope all is going well with you, read in your journal about your friend.  prayers on the way as requested)


----------



## Randy (Nov 2, 2003)

I did 250 (5 times) and 290 once.   And that is with no steroids.
But that was after my 6th set and building up.


----------



## Randy (Nov 2, 2003)

There was a black guy I used to work out with who weighed about 350-400lbs...  He benched 550lbs.  like 2-3 times.  With all that weight the bar was bending slightly .   My wrists hurt when I lift 290 lbs... 

But that is all this guy specialized in was benching.. He did nothing else, strictly upper body. 




> _*Originally posted by Mudge *_
> Wow, when I was in high school there was some 15 year old into the 500s.


----------



## Mudge (Nov 2, 2003)

The cheapy bars are only rated for "500 pounds," some of them at my gym are bent, not by me


----------



## firestorm (Nov 2, 2003)

Me either Mudge,  I've hit mine with a sledge hammer so it appeared I lift heavy but I couldn't budge the damn thing.  hahahahaha


----------



## HoldDaMayo (Nov 2, 2003)

when i hear someone say i benched 360 4 times without a spot it scares me... I'm 174lbs and I put up 180 and almost died...


----------



## Jay-B (Nov 2, 2003)

im benchin 280 for 2 reps i wanna try 300 soon, and im 170lbs.


----------



## Mudge (Nov 2, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by HoldDaMayo *_
> when i hear someone say i benched 360 4 times without a spot it scares me... I'm 174lbs and I put up 180 and almost died...



So far, I have come off a decline bench doing 225 with a situp, stand and then drop - and another time doing 245 on the incline which was much easier to get off the bench


----------



## spartan (Nov 2, 2003)

360*4 reps is nothing really, when I see a dude at the gym doing 3 to 4 reps with 450plus then I start to think to myself WTF he must be a genetic freak.


----------



## RedDragon (Nov 2, 2003)

...Alright I shake his cyber hand, but in the emortal words of Clint Eastwood. "This doesn't mean we'll be swapping spit in the shower."  
Sorry  I'm just a little touchy I'm not near as big as most of the people at IM.


----------



## Mudge (Nov 2, 2003)

I haven't seen anyone do better than 365 for 8 or 9 reps so far. I was working with 265 at the time, making me feel very small


----------



## HoldDaMayo (Nov 2, 2003)

hehe... um.... yeah, small... sure... next time lift next to me... 

red dragon, you shouldn't be too sensitive about size... there are alot of smaller guys on these forums... I consider myself to be one of the "small guys" and I'm glad that mudge and spartan and some of the others are thick and go big... but my speed and agility are something I'm not willing to trade, no matter how many inches my arms/back could be... we all just want to improve... not go from bruce banner to the incredible hulk... well, maybe some...


----------



## RedDragon (Nov 2, 2003)

Hmm just improve huh? Ya know I've never actually thought about it like that. It kind of puts a whole new outlook on working out in general.


----------



## Mudge (Nov 2, 2003)

http://www.criticalbench.com/chart.htm


----------



## firestorm (Nov 2, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by RedDragon *_
> ...Alright I shake his cyber hand, but in the emortal words of Clint Eastwood. "This doesn't mean we'll be swapping spit in the shower."
> Sorry  I'm just a little touchy I'm not near as big as most of the people at IM.



Actually the Clint quote was:  "this doesn't mean we'll be taking long cold showers together"   (Heatbreak ridge)


----------



## RedDragon (Nov 2, 2003)

ALright firestorm lets not be too flashy.  You get the message anyways.


----------



## firestorm (Nov 2, 2003)

hehehe  yea I did Dragon but I loved that movie so I had to fix ya.  sorry bro.


----------



## RedDragon (Nov 2, 2003)

No problem. didn't mean to be a clusterfuck.


----------



## firestorm (Nov 2, 2003)

hahahaha  I love that word.


----------



## Randy (Nov 2, 2003)

I don't know what I been told.........Eskimo p%$#@ is mighty cold.


----------



## Twin Peak (Nov 3, 2003)

I nailed the 7 pound dumbbells for 6 reps today.


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 3, 2003)

Slow, steady improvement. That's the way to go. Have you finished with therapy yet or is it still ongoing?


----------



## Twin Peak (Nov 3, 2003)

Nope, still 3X per week.  Probably a few months left.  Range of motion is only about 80%.


----------



## X Ring (Nov 3, 2003)

I am kinda new here and/or maybe I just dont pay attention enough, but what kind of injury/surgery are you recovering from Twin Peak


----------



## Twin Peak (Nov 3, 2003)

Major rotator cuff tear.  Surgery was about 13 weeks ago.  Tear was 3 weeks prior, doing a max bench.


----------



## X Ring (Nov 3, 2003)

Yikes that must have been really fantastic.  Hope your recovery goes as well as it can
Gary


----------



## Twin Peak (Nov 3, 2003)

Oh, its just dandy.

Thanks.


----------



## Randy (Nov 3, 2003)

Yeah, me too TP...  Speaking of one with wrist problems myself, I know that they can really pose an impact on your lifting.   I hope your surgery was 100 percent successful.


----------



## Twin Peak (Nov 3, 2003)

I think and am told it was.  My surgeon is the best.

However, even given that, I'll never be 100%.  He doesn't want me lifting heavy anymore.  Weights I used to do on shoulder press are too heavy even for benching.


----------



## Randy (Nov 3, 2003)

Sorry to hear that TP, I know how that must really suck!.
I hurt my wrists frequently just because of the problems I have with them.  During those times I too have to go much lighter..
The worst part is that you always want to go as heavy as you can and can't .


----------



## Mudge (Nov 3, 2003)

Make sure the weight is centered over the forearm so that there is no strain on the wrist, the wrist should do no work when benching.

See link in sig if you haven't already.


----------



## Randy (Nov 3, 2003)

Thanks Mudge,  I did miss that link....looks very informative.


----------



## Rissole (Nov 3, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> Hey RedD, seriously man, look at Ris's post man.  he not only put one but two smiley faces, one is laughing.  This means my friend that he was only joking.  riss is very friendly on here and a joker at times as we all are and has NEVER said a mean thing to anyone without cause or put someone down for their lifts.  Now I'm telling you this because your a good guy and so is he.  He was only kidding with you.  Now I want you both to shake cyber hands and make up right now damnit!!!!   (note the smiley??)  hahaha


Thanks big buddy 



> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> BIGGER PUSSY!!!!.....My last set of dips was 135 for 8 and it wasn't even chest day!!  I always said you Kangaroo jokeys were light weights.   hahahahahahahaha    (hope all is going well with you, read in your journal about your friend.  prayers on the way as requested)


You did that on tris??  Good shit my man  
Looks like its all comin back eh?!?!
Friend walked out of hospital on Friday....  Looks like prayers worked (as one would expect) He still has bad gout in his foot and has to change his diet but he is doin well. The pros of being fit


----------



## Rissole (Nov 3, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by RedDragon *_
> ...Alright I shake his cyber hand, but in the emortal words of Clint Eastwood. "This doesn't mean we'll be swapping spit in the shower."
> Sorry  I'm just a little touchy I'm not near as big as most of the people at IM.



No one cares here how big you are... as long as you train hard, learn as much as you can.... and... use smileys


----------



## Randy (Nov 3, 2003)

Rissole,

That was a nicely spoken.   And here is a smiley for you


----------



## RedDragon (Nov 3, 2003)

Alright I've got a new max for ya. Weighing in at 155lbs today the red dragon benched 218. I really think I could have gotten 220 but before 218 I did 200 and 215. Oh yeah someone give me a hug. Come on Rissole lets have a makeup hug. Come on give the dragon a hug!


----------



## Randy (Nov 3, 2003)

Dam RD,  Great Job!!!!!   Keep up the good work.


----------



## seth042280 (Nov 3, 2003)

thats huge for your weight reddragon! great job !


----------



## butterfly (Nov 3, 2003)

110lbs


----------



## Rissole (Nov 3, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by RedDragon *_
> Alright I've got a new max for ya. Weighing in at 155lbs today the red dragon benched 218. I really think I could have gotten 220 but before 218 I did 200 and 215. Oh yeah someone give me a hug. Come on Rissole lets have a makeup hug. Come on give the dragon a hug!


Damn RD thats great!!! My TP is 174lbs and battles with that w8  Good job mate 
*slaps a high 5* Hugs across shoulders


----------



## Rissole (Nov 3, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> 110lbs


Thats a great lift too B. I've gotten a good idea of how much ladies can lift the last couple of days, i have 5 female clients


----------



## Randy (Nov 3, 2003)

I think I seen a butterfly fly over my head.   
Somebody get a net!  That was a pretty one...


----------



## plouffe (Nov 3, 2003)

At a recent powerlifting competition my friend Kris pulled 585 off the ground in deadlift. 

5'6
190 pounds
20.5 inch arms
295 flatbench

He was 15 when he made this lift.


----------



## Randy (Nov 3, 2003)

Damn, that hurts my back just thinkin about it! 



> _*Originally posted by plouffe *_
> At a recent powerlifting competition my friend Kris pulled 585 off the ground in deadlift.
> 
> 5'6
> ...


----------



## plouffe (Nov 3, 2003)

I was able to pull 385 off the ground at 140 pounds.


deadlift's hurt like a bitch.


----------



## Randy (Nov 3, 2003)

I was able to lift one of Carl's Juniors Ultimate 6 dollar burgers (Does that count?)


----------



## firestorm (Nov 3, 2003)

Originally posted by firestorm 
BIGGER PUSSY!!!!.....My last set of dips was 135 for 8 and it wasn't even chest day!! I always said you Kangaroo jokeys were light weights. hahahahahahahaha (hope all is going well with you, read in your journal about your friend. prayers on the way as requested) 
**********************


> _*Originally posted by Rissole *_
> You did that on tris??  Good shit my man
> Looks like its all comin back eh?!?!
> Friend walked out of hospital on Friday....  Looks like prayers worked (as one would expect) He still has bad gout in his foot and has to change his diet but he is doin well. The pros of being fit
> ...


----------



## Rissole (Nov 3, 2003)

You crack me up......


----------



## Randy (Nov 3, 2003)

That would be a feat I would have to see...
140 pound person lifting 385lbs..  hmmmmm





> _*Originally posted by plouffe *_
> I was able to pull 385 off the ground at 140 pounds.
> 
> 
> deadlift's hurt like a bitch.


----------



## firestorm (Nov 3, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Rissole *_
> You crack me up......



I try buddy!!!!!  lol


----------



## RedDragon (Nov 3, 2003)

I have a friend who weights about the same as me. Maybe less(possible 150) and he can bench 265, but he's stocky and has good short arms for it. I unfortunately am quite lanky and have long monkey arms. Anyone else have this problem.


----------



## firestorm (Nov 3, 2003)

Currently my 1 rep max on bench is a little over 275 since I did it 5 times today last set of flats.  It probably works out to 315 but it's been going up every week since I started training again.


----------



## RedDragon (Nov 3, 2003)

That friend I was talking about. I don't know his dads name (cause he doesn't come around much) but he use to be big into power lifting and set a record at one time. I don't remember how much he benched but he's over fifty now and still benches in the 500's. So I guess my buddy has good geans for it. It's pretty cool, not many people can bench 265 and run a 18 minute 5k. His twins even faster but not as strong.


----------



## RedDragon (Nov 3, 2003)

110lbs isn;t bad butterfly. I have a friend or two who can't even do that. Believe it or not one of them somehow passed the natiional guard. I'm still wondering how he did it, I'm telling you this guy couldn't even do 1 pushup. Yeah that's right 1.


----------



## FrequentVirtue (Nov 3, 2003)

Well I wish i could say 250 or something big but no all i got is 165 at 1 rep. But hey im tryin thats all that matters. My goal is to get atleast 200 by summer.


----------



## butterfly (Nov 3, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by RedDragon *_
> 110lbs isn;t bad butterfly. I have a friend or two who can't even do that. Believe it or not one of them somehow passed the natiional guard. I'm still wondering how he did it, I'm telling you this guy couldn't even do 1 pushup. Yeah that's right 1.


Not even one?!?  That's pretty bad


----------



## butterfly (Nov 3, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Randy *_
> I think I seen a butterfly fly over my head.
> Somebody get a net!  That was a pretty one...


hehehe


----------



## butterfly (Nov 3, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by plouffe *_
> At a recent powerlifting competition my friend Kris pulled 585 off the ground in deadlift.
> 
> 5'6
> ...


Good Lord!!!

Don't show my 15 yr old those stats


----------



## firestorm (Nov 3, 2003)

Scary thinking he is in the National Guard.


----------



## butterfly (Nov 3, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Rissole *_
> Thats a great lift too B. I've gotten a good idea of how much ladies can lift the last couple of days, i have 5 female clients


Thanks Ris!

5 new female clients huh?  I'll pray for them


----------



## RedDragon (Nov 3, 2003)

don't waist your fear yet. In a few more months he'll be an MP.


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 4, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Randy *_
> That would be a feat I would have to see...
> 140 pound person lifting 385lbs..  hmmmmm



I believe him. A 3xBW deadlift is not unheard of.


----------



## spartan (Nov 4, 2003)

I have a buddy who at a body wieght of 160 can pull up close to 575 . He is a paratrooper who is not quite right.


----------



## Rissole (Nov 4, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> Thanks Ris!
> 
> 5 new female clients huh?  I'll pray for them



I like training the ladies..... My mate was trying to get them to lift way too heavy. I been concentrating on form and they love it.


----------



## Randy (Nov 4, 2003)

Well I guess speaking for myself it definately sounds impressive, since I never attempted dead lifts before.  If 3x the body weight is fairly common then I guess I can shadow my doubts. 



> _*Originally posted by CaptainDeadlift *_
> I believe him. A 3xBW deadlift is not unheard of.


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 4, 2003)

There's a big difference between "not unheard of" and "fairly common".


----------



## Randy (Nov 4, 2003)

Let me rephrase... Let's say that it was a believable, or achievable lift.  Is that better?  



> _*Originally posted by CaptainDeadlift *_
> There's a big difference between "not unheard of" and "fairly common".


----------



## Mudge (Nov 4, 2003)

I've never tried double, but I am sure I could do double, not much more if any.


----------



## Randy (Nov 4, 2003)

I stay away from it primarily due to my back.  Well that and power lifters usually have big guts.  I don't want a big gut.


----------



## Mudge (Nov 4, 2003)

Anybody outside of the 275 pound class is a "super heavyweight," plenty of those guys have guts.


----------



## Randy (Nov 4, 2003)

Yeah, cause the 75 of the 200 is probably all gut


----------



## Mudge (Nov 4, 2003)

To be world class competitive in the 275 pound class, they are pretty solid.


----------



## Jem7V (Nov 4, 2003)

205lb.x1 
195x5
170x10

5'11
150lb


----------



## Randy (Nov 4, 2003)

Good Job Jem....Nice lifts for your weight class..


----------



## Jem7V (Nov 4, 2003)

thx man...my goal is to lift 250x5......it will take a while to do that..


----------



## Randy (Nov 4, 2003)

You'll get there!!!

I'll tell you what has worked for me.  I start with 130 to warmup and do 10 reps.   Then I add weight and go to like 150 and do 5 reps.  Then I go to 180 and do 5.  Then 200 and do 5 etc etc.

I used to do 10 reps and add weight each time.  Hell, by the time I started getting up to my peak weight I was tired.  So now I cut my reps in half and can now reach my limits without getting so tired.   

There are several methods, but that one works for me.  Also I switch routines every 6 weeks so I am working a different part of my chest and other body parts.  You have to conditional all parts of your chest. This will help you to progress.


----------



## Rissole (Nov 4, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Randy *_
> You'll get there!!!
> 
> I'll tell you what has worked for me.  I start with 130 to warmup and do 10 reps.   Then I add weight and go to like 150 and do 5 reps.  Then I go to 180 and do 5.  Then 200 and do 5 etc etc.
> ...


Similar to me, i do 132 for 6 then 220 for 6 to warm up then set into 528 for as many as i can.... every time ive hit 6-7 reps with a w8 i go up about 20lbs, they usually come down to 3-4 reps i keep workin at gettin that w8 back to 6-7


----------



## Randy (Nov 4, 2003)

Yeah Rissole,  I'm starting my 500lb warmups next week.  I hurt my arm this week so I had to go much lighter.


----------



## Randy (Nov 4, 2003)

Or did you mean 5 - 8 or 5 to 8 ?


----------



## Rissole (Nov 4, 2003)

oh i forgot the decimal point.... 52.8lbs 
Heres a pic of me a while back doin 440lb about rep 6 or 7


----------



## Randy (Nov 5, 2003)

Wow Rissole,  your photo looks much different than in your profile picture...    That testosterone sure can make severe changes in a person.


----------



## Rissole (Nov 5, 2003)

Kuso cut that pic and posted it of me saying i was straining for a turd...


----------



## Randy (Nov 5, 2003)

Now that sounds attractive (not!)  
I could of done without that visualization...


----------



## Randy (Nov 5, 2003)

Rissole,

Actually I am confused.  

Between your profile photo, and the photo in your gallery I assumed you were a female.   Now I am getting the impression you are a male.   Please set me straight as I am lost here


----------



## Mudge (Nov 5, 2003)

He is a dude, dude.


----------



## Randy (Nov 5, 2003)

Phew...Ok, that clears things up a lot. Thanks Mudge 

Rissole, I know this is strictly your preference...but you might want to think about changing your profile bikini picture.  No offense, but between that and the lady in your photo gallery, I could of swore you were a girl.


----------



## Rissole (Nov 5, 2003)

I cant get rid of my precious.... Thats J'Bo's butt thats flashin... 

The woman in my pics is my wife  I'll load up some pics of me in my gallery


----------



## Randy (Nov 5, 2003)

Yeah Rissole,  I can't dispute the fact that JBO has a nice butt.
If I did, I would be lyin. 

Well anyway, nice to meet ya Rissole since I haven't really talked to you before.



> _*Originally posted by Rissole *_
> 
> I cant get rid of my precious.... Thats J'Bo's butt thats flashin...
> 
> The woman in my pics is my wife  I'll load up some pics of me in my gallery


----------



## Rissole (Nov 5, 2003)

Yeah same mate.... 
Like your pics, you gonna have some hell guns soon


----------



## Randy (Nov 5, 2003)

Thanks Rissole....    Your squat photo looked very good too.
That was a lot of weight to pull up.


----------



## Rissole (Nov 5, 2003)

yeah 440 was big and i remember it well, but 528.... 
Keep working up your reps Randy and you'll get there, friggen dog'ed determination....

When you do your bi flex, lift your elbows a bit higher, so your arms are 90% to your body and cock your wrists back abit


----------



## Randy (Nov 5, 2003)

Yeah, that's what I been doing lately is the old "Squeeze and Hold!"  I hear that really gives those bi's that needed extra bit.
I also want to start doing some chinups.  I hear that really works wonders for the peaks.

Oh, and no dead lifts for me.... The back man, the back.  I avoid anything that I can throw my back out on.


----------



## Rissole (Nov 5, 2003)

Chinup's are cool but peaks are genetics.... Thats a whole other story..  Just dont over train them


----------



## Twin Peak (Nov 6, 2003)

Today I did the 10 pound dumbbells for 20 reps.  Thats HUGE gains for last week!


----------



## DaMayor (Nov 6, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> Today I did the 10 pound dumbbells for 20 reps.  Thats HUGE gains for last week!



Get outta town, and take the bus! You did not!


----------



## Twin Peak (Nov 6, 2003)

I did!  I am f-in pumped!


----------



## X Ring (Nov 6, 2003)

Ahhh finally back up to the 500 mark for deads and did 295 for 3 tuesday.  Swole V2 and Animal Stak are some tight shit
Gary


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 21, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> Today I did the 10 pound dumbbells for 20 reps.  Thats HUGE gains for last week!



Haven't seen any updates in a while. How's the rehab going?


----------



## Randy (Nov 21, 2003)

What are you doing with the 10 pound dumbells Twin...Lifting them with your pinky


----------



## Randy (Nov 21, 2003)

That would be a good one to work in....pinky curls


----------



## Mudge (Nov 21, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Randy *_
> What are you doing with the 10 pound dumbells Twin...Lifting them with your pinky



He is coming back from rotator cuff surgery, I seem to recall he benched 405x3 or thereabouts.


----------



## RedDragon (Nov 21, 2003)

Geez I bet that is awkward. I'll save you Randy! Blame me I am the monster not randy!!


----------



## Randy (Nov 21, 2003)

Thanks RD, but I was just teasin Twin....  

Wow! I didn't know about the rotator cuff situation.  Man, that must be painful.  Heck I don't even really know what a rotator cuff is, but am guessing it is like the pivot point that allows your wrist and hand to rotate (just a guess).  Maybe it is in your shoulder   In any case, it sounds like a very painful and awkward situation.

Wish you well Twin.....


----------



## SJ69 (Nov 22, 2003)

I keep getting stuck at around 280, my goal is 315, I WANT 3 plates on each side !!
5'10" 180


----------



## Randy (Nov 23, 2003)

I keep getting stuck at 680.  The biggest problem is that the bar starts to bend and it gives me a disadvantage


----------



## IRONWARRIOR (Nov 23, 2003)

I don't do 1RM's but currently I'am at 325lbs for 4 strict reps I build up to sets of 6 then up the weight by 5lbs and build back up to 6 reps again.


----------



## Randy (Nov 23, 2003)

Ironwarrior....you have no comment about stealing my name?


----------



## Mudge (Nov 24, 2003)

Rotator rotates the shoulder, common injury. There are movements to work them but most people dont.

http://www.exrx.net/Articulations/Shoulder.html#anchor109903

This can be done standing as well (like a scarecrow), use light weights with these movements.


----------



## Randy (Nov 24, 2003)

Do trap rows work the rotator Mudge? 
I guess just pec, delt, and lat exercises according to your illustration.


----------



## Chris52686 (Nov 24, 2003)

255  I have been at it for almost a half a year now

6'2
185lbs
17 years old


----------



## Randy (Nov 24, 2003)

How many reps are you doing Chris?
Are you adding any weight?
Have you tried gopros recommendations?

Oh wait, this thread is titled "1 rep max" whoops..

Well Chris, what does your normal bench routine consist of?
How many sets, reps, and weight do you work with.  How often do you do benching?

I've reached somewhat of a plateu myself, but am now working even harder on my other chest excercises to build my stength.  In addition I am working extremely hard to build my triceps.  They say that by working your triceps really helps your bench.  Also arching your back properly like gopro recommends.  I'm no expert, but I'm listening to them and trying everything I can to improve.


----------



## Chris52686 (Nov 24, 2003)

Randy, I am doing a 5x5 routine.  I start at 205, then 210, 215, 220, 225

I also do incline and decline 5x5 with the maximum amont of weight i can do 5 for each 

I bench once a week,
havnt tried gopro


----------



## Randy (Nov 24, 2003)

Hmmmmmm that is almost exactly what I am doing, only I bench twice a week.  

Prior to my reaching the 250 mark I used to do like 5-6 sets @ 10 reps... I would add 20 each set.   

Now since I've switched to less reps , I find I don't get as tired and can go heavier.  But with me again, I add roughly 20 lbs a set.  Try going a bit heavier each set.   Do a good warmup with 10-15 reps at like 135 then start at like  150, 180, 200, 220, 240

Try that ....  One thing is you have to stretch yourself beyond your limit... Even if you can only do 3 reps...  You have to keep adding.  If not, you will stay at your your peak forever. 
I only recommend going a bit lighter in the beginning just because that worked better for me cause it gave me a better warmup for the heavier weights.. I tried diving right in before and got sore.  Also read gopro's advice.


----------



## STEINER (Dec 21, 2003)

I'm 22 years old and weigh 163 at 5'6.  I have been training seriously for 3 years.  These are my best lifts.  I don't try maxing often.  I wouldn't mind being a little weaker and getting my arms over 15 inches.

Deadlift  315 X 3
Squat     315 X 7
My best benchpress workout was:
135 X 20
185 X 4
225 X  7
250 X  2
260 X 1


----------



## HoldDaMayo (Dec 21, 2003)

I'm 5'11" and 175-180lbs... I would love to get 225... bleh... maybe in another 6 months...


----------



## Deeznuts (Dec 21, 2003)

I'm 114 pds. and my 1 rep max is 225 raw. I'm hoping to break 235 and the Texas state powerlifting record for my weight class in the next few months.


----------



## 15-Inch-Biceps (Dec 21, 2003)

*Max Bench*

On a flat bench, my max is 245 for five reps (with spotter helping on last two).  

I feel pretty good about that, cause I'm 5'8", 145 lbs.


----------



## Randy (Dec 21, 2003)

Great job 15-inch,
Lifting 100 pounds over your weight is excellent.
The general rule people always used to tell me was that if you can lift your weight you are strong.  (exception of steroid users of course)     But 100 pounds over is awsome...


----------



## STEINER (Dec 21, 2003)

Does anyone here know of any powerlifting competitions in the NY area?  I'm trying to get my training partner to enter one.  Please let me know what you think of his stats.  I know that they are great for a 21 year old, but I don't know if he would have to compete with the older, more experienced guys.  I'm looking for a contest with a juniors division.  He is 5'7, 225 lbs. with 20 1/4 inch semi-cut arms and built like a freak.  I would appreciate if someone could tell me where I could look for a competition in 2004.  He is better off doing a benchpressing contest because he doesn't deadlift or squat as often as he should.

Benchpress  405 X 9
                    505 X1 
Deadlift        575 X 1
Squat           455 X 10


----------



## Randy (Dec 21, 2003)

Locating a competition schedule close to you would probably require your city within New York.  Try just searching the net keyword.....

2004 powerlifting competitions
or
New York 2004 powerlifting competitions
or
2004 powerlifting competitions New York


I pulled up many of them.


----------



## MikeKy (Dec 21, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Mudge *_
> Rotator rotates the shoulder, common injury. There are movements to work them but most people dont.
> 
> http://www.exrx.net/Articulations/Shoulder.html#anchor109903
> ...



Mudge, will the rotator cuff heal? or at least get stronger? The reason for asking is, mine have given me fits over the years. However, over the last few months (just started back to lifting) they seem to be a little better. I do have to be very careful to isolate them from what I am doing, but at least I can now. Would you think they are getting stronger or am I just getting better at keeping them isolated? Thanks


----------



## firestorm (Dec 21, 2003)

I still don't know my max bench because I don't put much emphasis on such things.  I find it more impressive when you say I do my last working set of presses with xxx for 4 to 6 reps.  2 chest workouts ago I did 3 sets of 4 with 275 after a few sets of lighter weights.  Then I did one rep with 305 then back down to a lighter set for 4-6 reps.  So looking at that my 1 rep max is 305 but after all those other sets.


----------



## Arnold (Dec 21, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by MikeKy *_
> Mudge, will the rotator cuff heal? or at least get stronger?



as long as the injury is not severe enough to require surgery, yes they will heal with rest.

and yes if you train them (with specific rotator cuff exercices) they will get stronger.


----------



## 15-Inch-Biceps (Dec 21, 2003)

Thanks, Randy, appreciate it.


----------



## MikeKy (Dec 21, 2003)

Thanks Prince! I did have to take pull overs out of my workouts. If I do them, I hurt for several days afterwards. Not just hurt, but a debilitating pain. Hopefully in time I can put them back in. I really like what they do.


----------



## katie64 (Dec 22, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Mudge *_
> Rotator rotates the shoulder, common injury. There are movements to work them but most people dont.
> 
> http://www.exrx.net/Articulations/Shoulder.html#anchor109903
> ...


Hey Mudge, is the rotator cuff the same as the scapula??? Just curious, my therapist has me doing these but standing up and I believe she said it was for the muscles on the scapula????


----------



## Twin Peak (Dec 22, 2003)

I did 85 pounds last week.  Course that was only a 2/3 rep.


----------



## Mudge (Dec 22, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by katie64 *_
> Hey Mudge, is the rotator cuff the same as the scapula??? Just curious, my therapist has me doing these but standing up and I believe she said it was for the muscles on the scapula????



Scapula I believe is the bone on your back when you bring your lats out, levator scapula perhaps? Prince is one of the people here who know the body better than I do though.

http://www.exrx.net/Muscles/Subscapularis.html


----------



## katie64 (Dec 22, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Mudge *_
> Scapula I believe is the bone on your back when you bring your lats out, levator scapula perhaps? Prince is one of the people here who know the body better than I do though.
> 
> http://www.exrx.net/Muscles/Subscapularis.html


Thanks Mudge


----------



## tucker01 (Dec 22, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> I did 85 pounds last week.  Course that was only a 2/3 rep.




Awesome Progress,  How far ahead of schedule are you?


----------



## Twin Peak (Dec 22, 2003)

I think I am right on schedule.  I am supposed to work up to 135, then work on a full ROM.


----------



## tucker01 (Dec 22, 2003)

Good Stuff Congrats so far!


----------



## Mudge (Dec 22, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by katie64 *_
> Thanks Mudge



http://www.bartleby.com/107/50.html

http://freespace.virgin.net/steven.fromm/



> Seven muscles attach the scapula (shoulder blade) to the chest wall and help maintain normal scapular control. These muscles are trapezius, levator scapulae, rhomboids major, rhomboids minor, pectoralis minor, omohyoid and serratus anterior. The latissimus dorsi has a small attachment at the base of the scapula but does not significantly contribute to scapular stability.
> 
> Of these muscles, the serratus anterior and the trapezius are the most important. A winging scapula is nearly always associated with partial or complete paralysis of either of these muscles. Weakness or paralysis of the serratus anterior, secondary to palsy of the long thoracic nerve, is the commonest cause of winging.
> 
> ...


----------



## Twin Peak (Dec 22, 2003)

Thanks Iain.


----------



## BabyArnold (Dec 22, 2003)

On bulking cycles I do 1 or 2 warm ups at about 185 and then I do 8 sets of 315 for 3 reps and then on my 9th set I try to put on another 10 to 20 pounds to do a max rep. That is for flat bench. I do the same routine for incline at 225 and decline at 385.


----------



## katie64 (Dec 22, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Mudge *_
> http://www.bartleby.com/107/50.html
> 
> http://freespace.virgin.net/steven.fromm/


Wow, thank you, so glad I don't have a winged scapula, ouch, it looks like it really hurts, I've never seen that before, thanks again for the info, appreciated


----------



## SixHeads (Dec 22, 2003)

You guys want to hear a joke?  OK, here goes:

SixHeads, what is the heaviest you have benched?  'That's an easy one, the freakin bar! '

That's right, that was when I first tried to workout.  I didnt want to--pretty much was forced to by my bro-in-law who could bench 400+ so I wasn't about to tell him no.

Just in case you were wondering--the comedy comes from it's truth...I really can only bench the bar.


----------



## BabyArnold (Dec 22, 2003)

I was there too! In 7th grade! You'll grow out of it if you work hard!


----------



## STEINER (Dec 22, 2003)

i was there too but in the 10th grade.  I benched the bar for 3 reps in gym class and then i decided that it was time to start working out.


----------



## Mudge (Dec 22, 2003)

When I was in high school there was a kid (9th grade) that could barely bench the bar. He is a teacher now.


----------



## BabyArnold (Dec 22, 2003)

Don't feel bad, I worked out at a gym where everyone competed. Everyone was geared up and I was not. I was working out with like 185 and maxed at 225, and I could only do like 135 on incline. I felt like a complete girl! These guys were putting every weight in the damn gym on the bar and hitting it like 10 to 12 times and they were loading the leg press machine with 1000 pounds and then had a 285 pound guy sitting on top of that! It made me work harder after I got over the horror of having them help pull 135 pound off of me after I tried to incline press it!


----------



## Mudge (Dec 22, 2003)

My numbers for now:

Decline 405
Flat 365
Incline 315


----------



## HoldDaMayo (Dec 22, 2003)

My numbers for now:

Decline: 3120
Incline: 2400
Flat: 2960

Think I'm kidding?  Well... let me tell you, the first time I got up 2960 ounces on the flat bench... man did it feel like a ton...


----------



## SixHeads (Dec 22, 2003)

I'm 24 and can only do the bar--so luckily I have no where to go but up. =)

The funny thing is, my father-in-law is like a freak of nature--benching 300 when he was 13.  All of his brothers were giant as well.  He's in the football Hall of Fame at Stanford and has a Superbowl ring (Raiders).  BTW, I can nearly fit 2 fingers in the ring--guys 50+ and his forearms are still bigger then my thighs!

As I said, no where to go but up!


----------



## Randy (Dec 22, 2003)

Mudge you animal  

I'm 300 at flat bench...
220 at incline...






> _*Originally posted by Mudge *_
> My numbers for now:
> 
> Decline 405
> ...


----------



## Mudge (Dec 22, 2003)

They will be oblitterated shortly. I go up 10 pounds every 6 days   I'll be back in the gym tonight, for the first time in a few days.


----------



## Randy (Dec 22, 2003)

So do the needle marks on your ass   (so I heard)  



> _*Originally posted by Mudge *_
> I go up 10 pounds every 6 days   I'll be back in the gym tonight, for the first time in a few days.


----------



## Michael D (Dec 23, 2003)

I am 6'2"@175lbs.  I maxed out last week at 185(bench) after working up to it progressively using 150,160,165,170,175,180, and finally 185X1.  I kept putting more on thinking it would be it.  Maybe if I had not did so many reps of lower weight, I would have gotten 190.  I was stoked.  Pretty weak but it is an improvement.  After that I did flyes and I was barely sore the next day.  I can't seem to get sore doing chest workouts.


----------



## Mudge (Dec 23, 2003)

I'm hardly ever sore muscularly speaking.


----------



## Randy (Dec 24, 2003)

The only time I remember ever getting sore is when I took like 3-6 months off.  Then after returning, the 2nd day I was somewhat sore.  But even after not working out for extended periods you can break into it slowly and still not get very sore.   You just have to know how to lift light and gradually go heavier as time goes on.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Dec 24, 2003)

If I don't workout for say 4-5 days, I'll get sore, especially chest.


----------



## Twin Peak (Dec 24, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Mudge *_
> I'm hardly ever sore muscularly speaking.



I am always sore, if I train properly.

BTW, I did 135 today on the bench.  Woo hoo.


----------



## Mudge (Dec 24, 2003)

When I start throwing on more sets and such like a madman, I will be sore for awhile, but I always seem to adjust later down the road. Same with new movements, my body adjusts after awhile.


----------



## steve09 (Dec 24, 2003)

ermm i cant lift much at all i think my best bench press is only like 48KG which i think  comes out at about 90IB hehe . i am 15 and weight about 120ib


----------



## Mudge (Dec 24, 2003)

105.6 pounds, 2.2 pounds per kg.


----------



## Randy (Dec 24, 2003)

I lift like a mad dog where I'm lifting as heavy as I can for 4 -6 reps and I still don't get noticeably sore...    Must be the Glutamine working for me    Maybe even the vitamin C....I hear that helps too.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Dec 25, 2003)

Yesterday December 24th, which was my 48th birthday - I finally hit the 300 mark on flat bench.  Was actually hoping for 295, but when that went up easy, I decided to slip on the 2-1/2's and try 300.  Did it clean.  Woo hoo!


----------



## jmr1979 (Dec 25, 2003)

i just got 305 the other day for the first time hopefully i can keep improving on that


----------



## Randy (Dec 25, 2003)

Great job Jersey....   That makes me feel good since I am 41 and doing 300 now    Gives me some hope when I hit 48-50 



> _*Originally posted by JerseyDevil *_
> Yesterday December 24th, which was my 48th birthday - I finally hit the 300 mark on flat bench.  Was actually hoping for 295, but when that went up easy, I decided to slip on the 2-1/2's and try 300.  Did it clean.  Woo hoo!


----------



## jadakris31 (Dec 25, 2003)

im sore after every workout except my biceps and shoulders ... especially my triceps if i do heavy skullcrushers - but always chest back triceps and of course legs


----------



## JerseyDevil (Dec 25, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Randy *_
> Great job Jersey....   That makes me feel good since I am 41 and doing 300 now    Gives me some hope when I hit 48-50



Thanks Randy.  Yeah, I'm probably close to my max potential.  There is one guy at my gym who is 56 and 205 lbs.  He does 340... for 3-4 reps. And occasionally I hear of some 60 year powerlifters that are still setting PB's, so I guess there is still room for improvement.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Dec 25, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by jmr1979 *_
> i just got 305 the other day for the first time hopefully i can keep improving on that



I KNOW you will jmr.


----------



## Randy (Dec 25, 2003)

My dad is 80 years old and was doing 250 just a few months ago.
He's always been an extreme inspiration to me.  He's been into natural bodybuilding most of his life and has won like 50 competition trophies...I'm proud of him.  I hope that I can do half as well.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Dec 25, 2003)

Are you serious? Wow.  Now THAT is impressive.


----------



## Randy (Dec 25, 2003)

Thanks Jersey.... Yes, I was serious.
He's worked hard in his life and has always loved body building.


----------



## bkw1966 (Jan 2, 2004)

Don't know my one rep max, I work out with 225-250 5-7 reps 4-5 times


----------



## Randy (Jan 2, 2004)

bkw,

Your never going to get any stronger if you don't try to push the envelope say to speak ..   When you do your sets try only doing 4-5 reps and increase the weight like 20 pounds each set.
Before long you should be hitting the 300 mark...  I'm right at that point myself.  It took awhile to get there.  It seems you reach a plateau at some point and is tough to get over it.   You just have to change your exercises and building a big tricep helps too...  Mudge or Prince has an article on it...  Also proper form of course.


----------



## Mudge (Jan 2, 2004)

Triceps, back, delts, all come into play.


----------



## Randy (Jan 2, 2004)

I mentioned triceps but Yes, back does come into play as well.
Delts is part of the shoulder , and lats are part of the back.
These can help


----------



## Mudge (Jan 2, 2004)

If you want to get technical you can discover where you are weak in the bench and fix it from there. My bench improved when I started doing pullups instead of pulldowns.


----------



## Randy (Jan 2, 2004)

Oh yeah!  Technical is what it's all about mudge .
I agree with you, pullups do wonders.  They're also great for building a nice bicep peak I hear.  If genetics permit it that is


----------



## spartan (Jan 2, 2004)

Well I broke my personal best tonight 315 for 11 reps, now I'm going to work on 355 for 6 to 8 reps. Hopefully M1T will help LOL.


----------



## Mudge (Jan 2, 2004)

Nice, you are lookin thick too.


----------



## spartan (Jan 2, 2004)

Thanx bro, getting fuckin huge yourself.


----------



## NitrogenY3K (Jan 2, 2004)

Most i have ever done is 150k (330lbs)

Im 6ft and 240lbs


----------



## Chris52686 (Jan 3, 2004)

I was at 245 for more than half a year but got 270 the other day


----------



## supertech (Jan 3, 2004)

Mine is 205,shooting for 250 by July.


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 4, 2004)

I hit 250 not too long ago.  Unfortunately, I got the flu and I barely ate for about 36 hours.  I lost 5 pounds in that time, basically all muscle.  Anyway, I think I am nearly back at where I was.  I'm still happy because I maxed out at 180 7 months ago.


----------



## FortifiedIron (Jan 4, 2004)

benched 370 at 17

Kc


----------



## Brak86 (Jan 4, 2004)

geez im a wimp ahaha...im 5'7", 135 pouinds and i bench 210


----------



## Randy (Jan 4, 2004)

You steroid animal 



> _*Originally posted by FortifiedIron *_
> benched 370 at 17
> 
> Kc


----------



## FortifiedIron (Jan 4, 2004)

Not hardly, knowing how to train is more like it. I should be squatting and dling both in the 700 and benching 450 this yr.. totalling 1850.

Kc


----------



## Randy (Jan 4, 2004)

Knowing how to train is a given.
But if you take a poll on how many 17 year olds can bench 370 I bet you will find very few.   Now weight plays a big factor.  If your 17 and weigh 400lbs, then I can see benching 370 as more common 

But on the other hand,  there are some pretty big kids now days...
It's funny how the kids seem much bigger in the new generations.
Back in my school days it seemed like kids where much smaller.
Hmmmmm wonder why that is?  Is it because there are more fast food restaurants...   Well that would make them fatter, but not necessarily bigger over all.


----------



## FortifiedIron (Jan 4, 2004)

I benched the 370 at 229lbs with fairly low bodyfat.

the 1850 total im looking for should be in the 220-242 class at 19yrs old.


Kc


----------



## Randy (Jan 4, 2004)

Great job fortified!....well I wish you the best of luck.
Hope you can meet and/or exceed your goal.


----------



## NitrogenY3K (Jan 5, 2004)

I am also 17 and can bench 330. Done this a while back in the summer, when i was eating good throughtout the day. But since i have started work i havnt been able to get proper food in me, and have gone down a bit. I am in the process of getting my diet sorted and am going to better my 1RM 

Never knew how much the diet effects your training


----------



## Pepper (Jan 5, 2004)

Friday morning: benched 455 lbs but I weigh 290.

I was pumped! Wife was there to see it.


----------



## ZECH (Jan 5, 2004)

Damn P! Good job!


----------



## Pepper (Jan 5, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by dg806 *_
> Damn P! Good job!



I quoted your sig right after that..."if the bar ain't bending..." and couldn't remember where I had seen it.


----------



## Twin Peak (Jan 5, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Pepper *_
> Friday morning: benched 455 lbs but I weigh 290.
> 
> I was pumped! Wife was there to see it.



WOW.  That's well better than my best.  Well done.


----------



## Mudge (Jan 5, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Pepper *_
> I quoted your sig right after that..."if the bar ain't bending..." and couldn't remember where I had seen it.



There are some T shirts floating around with it, I may get one just to look like an ass at the gym.


----------



## firestorm (Jan 5, 2004)

Awesome Job Pepper. Simply awesome.


----------



## BigKev75 (Jan 5, 2004)

305 im 22 and i have only been back lifting for 5 months.  I was at 275 when i was 18.  I should have never stoped.


----------



## Randy (Jan 5, 2004)

I can feel a bit of stength loss from all those holiday cookies .  Well I guess it is just part of life... Have to just push on past it 
Cause I damn well am not turnin down the holiday cookies....no way


----------



## tr2570 (Jan 9, 2004)

Im 18 and I maxed 370 over the summer weighing 215. But now im 220 and I fractured my back playing football so cant do that for a while.


----------



## Randy (Jan 9, 2004)

tr2570,

Many here do steroids too, and can lift 370-400 with no problem.


----------



## tr2570 (Jan 9, 2004)

Good for them im 100% natural except for whey protein and creatine monohydrate. I actually would never take steroids and have never thought about it. Im sick of cheaters.


----------



## SJ69 (Jan 9, 2004)

Who says gear is cheating?  What's the rules?  Where do you draw the line?  Creatine is naturally found in beef (but not in significant quantities), Test is naturally found in beef balls.


----------



## SJ69 (Jan 9, 2004)

Who are you competing against?  I believe there are drug tested competitions out there.  If you are competing against your own personal best then you get to decide on the rules.


----------



## LAM (Jan 9, 2004)

my all time best was 573 at 229 lbs...

that was raw and no gear


----------



## Evil ANT (Jan 9, 2004)

I'm 5'10" and 175 pounds.

My personal best is 65 pounds. That's a lot of weight.


----------



## baseball13 (Jan 9, 2004)

I was maxin' out at 315 for 4 reps, but hurt my shoulder doing a set at 225 so I haven't done bench since Thanksgiving


----------



## baseball13 (Jan 9, 2004)

oh yeah and i am 5'10" 185


----------



## GodLift (Jan 10, 2004)

Before my motorcycle accident, I weighed 214 and benched 275 for 11 reps or 315 for 6 reps.    Now after the accident and bustin up my shoulder bones and rotator cuff, I am slowly gettin my weights back up.  I'm right now 209lbs and I bench 225 11 times


----------



## 88vert (Jan 17, 2004)

I just got up 375 yesterday and my body weight is 240


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 18, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by LAM *_
> my all time best was 573 at 229 lbs...
> 
> that was raw and no gear



Wow.  That is some serious weight.  I've seen very few people break into the 400s, and even less the 500s.  See if you can hit the magical 600!


----------



## Randy (Jan 18, 2004)

Yeah, that is hard to believe that a natural 229 pound individual can lift 573 pounds...  I've seen monsters weighing 300-400lbs having problems pulling over 500lbs.   Now if they have been using steroids that is different...

Also what's up with the uneven weight (573lbs)?  At least round it off to 575 

Either way, must definately have a bullet proof chest to lift that weight.  I struggle lifting 300 and I weigh 225.


----------



## Mudge (Jan 18, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by CowPimp *_
> Wow.  That is some serious weight.  I've seen very few people break into the 400s, and even less the 500s.  See if you can hit the magical 600!



I believe he has a 727 squat to his credit as well.


----------



## Randy (Jan 18, 2004)

Well that is awsome Mudge ...if it is indeed true .


----------



## RCfootball87 (Jan 18, 2004)

I'm 16, my last max bench was 155, but that was a few months ago, and I'm not sure what I can do now. I weight sometimes a little over 155 sometimes a little under, but I'm pretty much just benchin' my weight.  Squats I can do 3 sets of 12 with 180, Not sure about a max. Deadlifts, I think I can max at like 260 for one rep.  I've spent most of my training going for bulk not strength, But I might wanna switch directions soon, cause my numbers are just weak.


----------



## vanillagorilla (Jan 29, 2004)

Hi guys, i'm new to this board.  I just wanted to pipe in on this subject, because i read a few "who uses 1RPM's in their training, so who cares" comments and i just wanted to add this. Speak for yourself.  I am a competitive powerlifter, specializing in the bench.  I don't use a 1RPM during every work out of course, but i do so probably a lot more than someone who does not do what i do.  Anyways, I've been reading a lot of the posts here over the last few weeks, and Mudge, by the way bro.... I don't know ya, but i've got a lot a respect for your knowledge bro. and it's nice to see someone who know's what he's talking about who's willing to share it with others.  
my gym 1RPM by the way is 545, and i've paused with 482 in competition in early December....gonna smoke it at the states here in cali next month tho!!
Peace All,  VG.


----------



## Randy (Jan 29, 2004)

RC,

Great Job!  Just take it slow,  the power will come.  They say if you can just lift your weight, you are strong.  It is much better than many in this world can do .



> _*Originally posted by RCfootball87 *_
> I'm 16, my last max bench was 155, but that was a few months ago, and I'm not sure what I can do now. I weight sometimes a little over 155 sometimes a little under, but I'm pretty much just benchin' my weight.  Squats I can do 3 sets of 12 with 180, Not sure about a max. Deadlifts, I think I can max at like 260 for one rep.  I've spent most of my training going for bulk not strength, But I might wanna switch directions soon, cause my numbers are just weak.


----------



## vanillagorilla (Jan 29, 2004)

Sorry to come back so soon...i was just reading up...the oddly numbered lifts (ie:573, 462, ect...) at least from my perspective comes from converting kilo's to pounds.  we lift in kilos at meets and have to convert it so our non-metric minds can understand it.
kilos x 2.2 = pounds then round to the nearest whole pound.
(not that anyone cares, but anyway)
VG


----------



## Randy (Jan 29, 2004)

Ok...That makes sense now 

Thanks 




> _*Originally posted by vanillagorilla *_
> Sorry to come back so soon...i was just reading up...the oddly numbered lifts (ie:573, 462, ect...) at least from my perspective comes from converting kilo's to pounds.  we lift in kilos at meets and have to convert it so our non-metric minds can understand it.
> kilos x 2.2 = pounds then round to the nearest whole pound.
> (not that anyone cares, but anyway)
> VG


----------



## vanillagorilla (Jan 29, 2004)

no problem at all.


----------



## W8lifterwanabie (Jan 29, 2004)

*well..*

Im 15.... ive bin body building for 2 months almost...im only on protien on only just on a diet and i can lift 4x 165 on the smith machine...obviously it being on b a smith machine helps... but i know i can easily lift 132 adn thats without smith ...i duno if thats good...dont rly care either... i just....do it... 

peace


----------



## M.J.H. (Jan 29, 2004)

320 or so, for a single, my bench sucks.


----------



## Randy (Jan 29, 2004)

Damn that really does suck MonStar.


----------



## Twin Peak (Jan 29, 2004)

I am up to around 175 or so now.


----------



## Randy (Jan 29, 2004)

But that is one handed right Twin


----------



## thickone (Jan 29, 2004)

Only about 220lbs @5'5'' 170lbs,but can still pull off 60 push-ups per min. on 4 fingers(thumbs and fore fingers.


----------



## M.J.H. (Jan 29, 2004)

320 for bench does suck compared to 615 for deadlift.


----------



## jmr1979 (Jan 29, 2004)

330 for bench just got it


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 29, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by MonStar *_
> 320 for bench does suck compared to 615 for deadlift.



That's crazy.  I deadlift about the same as what I bench.  However, my deadlifts are shooting up FAST because I just started doing them.


----------



## Randy (Jan 29, 2004)

Only 615...Where you feeling sick that day MonStar?  



> _*Originally posted by MonStar *_
> 320 for bench does suck compared to 615 for deadlift.


----------



## M.J.H. (Jan 29, 2004)

LOL.  

I would like to eventually hit 7 plates per side, which is 675. That would definitely be a huge accomplishment.


----------



## FortifiedIron (Jan 29, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by vanillagorilla *_
> Hi guys, i'm new to this board.  I just wanted to pipe in on this subject, because i read a few "who uses 1RPM's in their training, so who cares" comments and i just wanted to add this. Speak for yourself.  I am a competitive powerlifter, specializing in the bench.  I don't use a 1RPM during every work out of course, but i do so probably a lot more than someone who does not do what i do.  Anyways, I've been reading a lot of the posts here over the last few weeks, and Mudge, by the way bro.... I don't know ya, but i've got a lot a respect for your knowledge bro. and it's nice to see someone who know's what he's talking about who's willing to share it with others.
> my gym 1RPM by the way is 545, and i've paused with 482 in competition in early December....gonna smoke it at the states here in cali next month tho!!
> Peace All,  VG.



Nice bench press, what Fed and what equipment you use?


Kc


----------



## Randy (Jan 29, 2004)

Yeah I was just kiddin with ya MonStar... I haven't even hit 300 yet on the bench myself...  I hit 290 a couple months ago, but lately I am only hitting like 250-270 max.  I don't know why, I am thinking maybe the weather..  I wonder if weather has anything to do with lifting potential... Colder vs. Warmer...  That is after you warm up first?  

I do have bad wrists which doesn't help.. Today my right wrist tendon started hurting after pressing 250 4 times.  I then stopped and deverted over to fly's, pec dec and some dips.  It was funny that my wrist didn't hurt with those.  I guess I just need to focus on some more serious wrist exercises...been missing them in the last couple of weeks.




> _*Originally posted by MonStar *_
> LOL.
> 
> I would like to eventually hit 7 plates per side, which is 675. That would definitely be a huge accomplishment.


----------



## vanillagorilla (Jan 30, 2004)

Fortified, I compete mostly with the APF.  I'm doing their California State Meet in Feb and I'll be doing the AAPF national meet in March in Vegas.  We're using some pretty basic equipment. I've got a team that trains out of my home gym.  I utilize my cage a lot. Some boards, and a lot of bands and chains. And we do a lot of stability work with the resistaball.  December was my first meet back after a bicep tendon ruture that put me out for a year and a half.  Which, by the way, happened outside of the weight room.  I snapped it carrying a pool table when a couple of other people lost their end.  lol.  Do you attend any of the PL meets?


----------



## FortifiedIron (Jan 30, 2004)

All my injuries have occured when not training as well. 

When it comes time to compete i'll be in the IPA/APF/WABDL. Where im located at and with my studies i dont have much time to go traveling. I plan on hosting several meets later this year. 

Im wanting to make a trip up to the East cost to train with Mike Miller, Bill Crawford, and the Azz family and possibly do a meet that way. (Pa/NY area)

I just got a Karin DD with Canvas inserts in just a few days ago and had 315 6'' from lockout haha.. i know im good for 450 and 500 (later) in the shirt, but really i wanna get the 700DL moving right now. 


Kc


----------



## X Ring (Jan 30, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by MonStar *_
> LOL.
> 
> I would like to eventually hit 7 plates per side, which is 675. That would definitely be a huge accomplishment.



Damn man, nice work! I was kinda happy to be back up to 500 and I got 25 lbs on you, although it isnt all muscle    Do you do any variations for deads?  My long term goal is to get over 800 on deads and bench the 515 I deadlift or at least 495.


----------



## vanillagorilla (Jan 30, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by FortifiedIron *_
> All my injuries have occured when not training as well.
> 
> When it comes time to compete i'll be in the IPA/APF/WABDL. Where im located at and with my studies i dont have much time to go traveling. I plan on hosting several meets later this year.
> ...


 
Sweet.  Yeah, me and my guys are actually planning to do some traveling this year.  Making a list, kinda as we go along.  Sacramento in Feb, Vegas in March, Fresno in April, Nebraska in May, the WPC worlds in Fresno in Oct.   Not every member of the team will compete in every meet of course, but i'll be there as team captain at each one. so i'll be building up my miles.  The east coast is getting pretty far away tho, but if you ever get one of your meets set up, let me know.  do you plan to be the meet director?  i would like to do that somewhere down the road as well.  we're opening our own gym later this year and will start off with small, non sanctioned comps, and see if we can go from there.  good luck with yours.


----------



## FortifiedIron (Jan 30, 2004)

I'll probably end up being the meet director as well. There is a big problem with Ark. where I live. There hasnt been any other meet other then an AAU meet in this state in over 5years.


Kc


----------



## vanillagorilla (Jan 30, 2004)

wow. yeah, that's a bit of a lull. do you think it's from a lack of serious lifters? or is it just getting a fed to sanction?


----------



## FortifiedIron (Jan 30, 2004)

Lack of lifters. Im pretty sure of it, which is sad. They host some High School meets, but they are for qualifing for AAU. 

Btw.. Check your PM's VG.


Kc


----------



## plouffe (Jan 30, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by thickone *_
> Only about 220lbs @5'5'' 170lbs,but can still pull off 60 push-ups per min. on 4 fingers(thumbs and fore fingers.




My most consecutive push ups was 116.


----------



## Brak86 (Jan 30, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by RedDragon *_
> Alright I've got a new max for ya. Weighing in at 155lbs today the red dragon benched 218. I really think I could have gotten 220 but before 218 I did 200 and 215. Oh yeah someone give me a hug. Come on Rissole lets have a makeup hug. Come on give the dragon a hug!



im 140 and can do like 210  ....atleast i think i can...hehe yay...ive increased since two weeks ago


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Jan 30, 2004)

man, i suck at everything ...ive been working out since age 14 (im 16 now) and i suck still
My 1rm on bench is like 180...but i weigh bout 200...im 6'1'' and not that fat but lanky.  I think i could be doing 200 by now on bench, but i injured my right rotator cuff a year ago, trying to max too often.
I have some strong friends tho.  One guy can do 275 @155 body weight, and can do about 450 dead, 350 squat. he is the best for his weight that i know.  My other friend could do 500 squat at age 14 body weight-195
I hope to be there one day, im trying real hard.  But i cant seem to lose my fat.  I started eating less more often, with no soda and no foods that are just fat.  I get a lot of protein too. i lift and run as well, but i just cant seem to lose any weight...


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 31, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by myCATpowerlifts *_
> I have some strong friends tho.  One guy can do 275 @155 body weight, and can do about 450 dead, 350 squat. he is the best for his weight that i know.  My other friend could do 500 squat at age 14 body weight-195



Here is a record from the adfpa (14-15 yo).
http://www.adfpa.com/records/national/men-teen.htm

165 lb class - Bench - 264.5

Sounds like your friend should compete and get his name in the record book. And while he's at it, he should go for the DL record too. It's 479.5. Only 30 lbs to go.

Oh yeah, in case you haven't guessed, I don't believe any of those numbers you posted.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Jan 31, 2004)

haha, why would i lie?  There are lots of guys out there that are very strong and can do a lot more than you could think possible, but a lot of people have other goals.

We had a kid last year who could squat 700+.  He is trying for texas state record.

btw i said about...i may have been off on the deads and squats but i was definetly right about his bench i spot him.

But im not gonna argue with you.  You can believe what you want, its not like im advertising something i was just saying. geez


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Jan 31, 2004)

oh and btw in an issue of Muscle & fitness i read, it was doing one of those Specials for power.

Talked about one guy who squatted 750 at bodyweight of 165. all natural so there

and like i said taht was in the official magazine Muscle&fitness. so go argue with them


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Jan 31, 2004)

besides he is the guy i mentioned was 17.  Why is it impossible for him to be taht strong, when all those other kids are?

And he does get the most outstanding bench award or whatever at his P/L meets.  recently he hurt his back and cant squat like he used to. but he still deads 400+


----------



## FortifiedIron (Jan 31, 2004)

None of the numbers CAT posted at unbelievable. 

I know a teen (16) who benches 315 at 148. 

I also know 2 teens who bench in the 350-400 range as a teen (14-16)

I also know a 16 yr old who put 500 up on the bench press, along with another one who put up 500 at 18.

Btw.. All are COMPETING powerlifters and natural.

I have pics/vids and much more to prove their lifting as well.

Kc


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Feb 1, 2004)

thank you! dang, its annoying when you say something and people automatically call you a liar

fortified, are those pics and vids on ur website?


----------



## FortifiedIron (Feb 1, 2004)

sure are.


Kc


----------



## Randy (Feb 1, 2004)

Just a point here ... I'm not saying it's true or not true.  But a child 14-16 lifting 500 pounds is few and far between.   While I don't think it is recommended for individuals that young to take steroids, I would believe that most lifting 500 lbs within that age bracket, or most any age bracket for that matter are or have been on steroids at one point.   Naturally most anyone would deny that.  And anyone trying to boast about their accomplishments wouldn't lead on that they were on or have been on steroids..  Heck! That would spoil their story  

It's funny it's like prison. You ask those guys whether they are guilty or innocent...  100 percent of them say they are all innocent    It's funny how we toss so many innocent people in jail each year. 

Now if indeed they are natural -- my hat goes off to each and every one of them..   500 lbs is some heavy ass weight.  Especially for a 14-16 year old.


----------



## FortifiedIron (Feb 1, 2004)

Id be willing to bet my business, my powerlifting career and my future on they are natural.

Kc


----------



## Randy (Feb 1, 2004)

That is a strong bet Fortified  .


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Feb 4, 2004)

maxed today...only got 185.... very sad
i know i do BB workouts for size, so i dont get much str work but still....until i can do my own body weight on bench (200)
im going to do powerlifting workouts


----------



## aztecwolf (Mar 17, 2004)

the most i ever put up was 245 lbs. while in utah of all places, i think it is the rarified air, but that isn't too bad since i probably weighed in around 150 lbs,, and not to make any excuses but bench isn't my best exercise for some reason, i can almost incline the same that i can bench and i decline way more then i bench


----------

